# What's up with the Lochsa?



## Quality.Boof.Move (Jan 10, 2015)

The drought these last few years in California is really getting me down, so I'm starting to look elsewhere for work, especially Idaho. The idea of a spring working on the Lochsa and summer working on the MF sound appealing. But I know next to nothing about the Lochsa, so I thought I'd post a few questions for anyone in the know:

What's the typical length of the commercial season (I know it's all run-off dependent, but what can we expect this season?)
Are there any companies to avoid? Anybody to seek out? Who runs the most trips?
After a quick online search, I found ROW, Bearpaw, Three Rivers. Who am I missing?

Any and all help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Only seen it from the seat of a kayak but it seems to be about the best whitewater rafting day trip of all time. Commercial guiding would be sweet. I don't think anyone puts first year guides on the Lochsa. People were on it 2 weeks ago with early flows (8k cfs). Unlikely to be significant work until closer to may. Peak is usually around memorial day and it tends to fall off quickly after that. I think for the most part after the Lochsa is done the commercials move the trips to the Alberton Gorge (outside Missoula MT) for summer. I get the impression some guides are Gorge guides who get to run the Lochsa when it's in and others are Lochsa guides who move to other regions after it's tapped out.

MFS would provide a longer less whitewater more oriented summer job. South Payette has consistent summer flows and fun whitewater.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Check Out Seth Tonsmeire's outfit "Wilderness River Outfitters" out of Salmon, Id. Great people, I can't say enough good things about them and their company. Family outfit in business since the early 70s. They run the MFS, Main Salmon, multiple forks of the Flathead over aroound Glacier NP, and the Alsek and Tatshenshini in Alaska. Dont know if they need guides this year but it's worth a try. Good luck.
https://www.wildernessriver.com/about-us/history/


----------



## middletoe (Oct 5, 2007)

Whetstone said:


> Check Out Seth Tonsmeire's outfit "Wilderness River Outfitters" out of Salmon, Id. Great people, I can't say enough good things about them and their company. Family outfit in business since the early 70s. They run the MFS, Main Salmon, multiple forks of the Flathead over aroound Glacier NP, and the Alsek and Tatshenshini in Alaska. Dont know if they need guides this year but it's worth a try. Good luck.
> https://www.wildernessriver.com/about-us/history/


X2 on WRO - great outfit.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

The Lochsa is a dump these days, it only runs one or two days in a good season. It's all kinda just over hyped class II with nothing to surf and no big hits, just ugly roadside boogie water with arrogant guides that think it is actually whitewater.


----------



## Quality.Boof.Move (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for all of the info!


----------



## LochsaIdaho (Jun 25, 2012)

...


----------



## LochsaIdaho (Jun 25, 2012)

montuckyhuck said:


> The Lochsa is a dump these days, it only runs one or two days in a good season. It's all kinda just over hyped class II with nothing to surf and no big hits, just ugly roadside boogie water with arrogant guides that think it is actually whitewater.



Thanks for the assessment. You should probably look for a river, far far away that will meet your expectations.



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

Sarcasm


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Orgasm


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

my sarcasm orgasm. still the Lochsa sucks.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

@LochsaIdaho, did you see where I LIVE? one might guess it was for a reason. you live in Montana, no matter where you hale from your job is now to sandbag, degrade, and downplay local WW. Get with the program fella!!


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

@Glenn, go fuck yourself(sarcasm). When can we boat again? You see much of Zach these days?? Remember that one big hole we dropped in on? that was cool...


----------



## LochsaIdaho (Jun 25, 2012)

*Sarcasm*

HehHeh.


----------



## LochsaIdaho (Jun 25, 2012)

montuckyhuck said:


> @LochsaIdaho, did you see where I LIVE? one might guess it was for a reason. you live in Montana, no matter where you hale from your job is now to sandbag, degrade, and downplay local WW. Get with the program fella!!



Got it bro. How about that B-root. I hear that is a great piece of water for surf and play... Victor bride = gnar.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

The Lochsa aint much of a commercial venue. The season is over by the 4th of july. Maybe a couple months of weekend traffic. I don't believe that any guide company really hires more then a hand full of new people a year. I have rarely seen more than a dozen commercial boats floating paying customers on any given day. Sure there are 2 or 3 big weekends, but in general, I think a guy just might be lucky to make enough to eat the first year pushing customers down the Lochsa. You could probably make more money hunting antlers! Riggins or Banks is where its at for trying to bus people down the river for money.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

montuckyhuck said:


> @Glenn, go fuck yourself(sarcasm). When can we boat again? You see much of Zach these days?? Remember that one big hole we dropped in on? that was cool...


I already did fuck myself (orgasm). We can boat whenever. I was on beartrap with Zach 2 weeks ago. Did a boof. It was rad. Over.


----------

